# Just a really bad week...



## Karren (Jan 10, 2009)

Well it started when a dear friend and coworker died last Sunday... I was numb for 3 days... and then I had to clean out his office and pack up his personal things... NOT FUN.... On Monday the son tells us he is quiting college... and today we went to the university and withdrew him and cleaned out his dorm room and drug all his junk back home... When we got close to home the van started to die.... and now I have to repair that..... and tonight our 15 year old Dalmation's back legs have become paralyzed and her health is deteriorating fast so we are going to have her put to sleep Monday or Tuesday... It's snowing like crazy ou right nowt..... Soooooo....

I sure hope next week is better than this one was.... sigh............


----------



## Darla (Jan 10, 2009)

Karren,

sorry to hear this. If i can commiserate with you about my week let me tell you I had a favorite uncle died and he was buried on Monday of this week.

I had to go up to Boston for a trip then on wed and thur with a nice little snow storm on wed to deal with. Upon returning last night we find out our 17 year old cat just got hit by a car. He was real touch and go so i brought him to an emergency Vet Clinic and they improved him by giving him oxygen and some fluids. But late today he was doing poorly late this afternoon so he was rush to the regular vet where he died of a heart attack. So yes its been a tough week.


----------



## fawp (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh, god...my heart goes out to you both! How awful. One of those things would have been bad enough but...I just can't even imagine. I hope things get better for you both. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh Karren




It has not been a good week for you! Next week will be a better one..



It's hard enough having to grieve for a friend then having to do it for a pet, it's horrible watching them suffer, but putting her to rest will be the best thing for her, I know how hard it is, I had to put down one of my dogs last year, he was 14





Why is your son quitting uni?


----------



## Anthea (Jan 10, 2009)

I am sorry for both of your bad news. I am sure next week will be a lot brighter.


----------



## Ozee (Jan 10, 2009)

Im so sorry for both of you





I hope that the weeks to come are a little brighter each day and find the joy you deserve.


----------



## Lucy (Jan 10, 2009)

i'm so sorry for both of you! sometimes bad things can come in huge clusters and it can be hard to cope with them all at once!

i hope next week is a better week for you karren.


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 10, 2009)

So sorry to hear both of your bad news





I hope things get lots better for you soon


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 10, 2009)

My best wishes for a better week to come.


----------



## Joan_CD (Jan 10, 2009)

My thoughts are with both of you. Hang in there.


----------



## Darla (Jan 11, 2009)

This week just got worse for us. This morning my wife got a phone call that here aunt just passed away. I certainly do hope next week cannot bring us so much sadness.

Thank you everyone for your well wishes.


----------



## McRubel (Jan 11, 2009)

Karren, I'm so sorry. I'm sure you have an awful lot of things on your mind right now. I will definitely keep you in my prayers.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow, I'm so sorry for both of you! I hope your next week is better than this one. I hope time will heal all of your losses!


----------



## KristieTX (Jan 11, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear that, both of you. I am having a horrific week too so ya'll are not alone.


----------



## purplejasmine (Jan 11, 2009)

awww... my heart goes out to both karren and darla. hope ull feel better and im sending my prayers and hugs...


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear you've had a terrible week.


----------



## Roxie (Jan 11, 2009)

I am so sorry for both of you and hope your next week is better.


----------



## fawp (Jan 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This week just got worse for us. This morning my wife got a phone call that here aunt just passed away. I certainly do hope next week cannot bring us so much sadness. When it rains it pours, eh?


----------



## cindyks625 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey Karren and Darla - hang in there! It'll get better - and my heart goes out to both of you. Take care.

Now my at home hair coloring disaster seems not so disasterous. Perspective. Thanks.

*hugs*

Cindy


----------



## ticki (Jan 12, 2009)

sad to hear. hope everything gets better this week!


----------



## Shelley (Jan 14, 2009)

karren, darla..

i'm sorry both of you are going through rough times. i hope things improve for both of you. hugs.


----------



## daer0n (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh dear ...i am sorry you are going through rough times Karren, we also are over here, not as bad as that but, in some way we are so i can relate. I hope and wish for you to have a better week, which i am sure you will have, you know, something good always comes out of bad or sad experiences, i am sure something good is awaiting for you. Cheer up, everything will be fine! *hugs*


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (Jan 14, 2009)

oh, karren, i'm so sorry to hear about that. my week hasn't been so wonderful either... i blame the full moon =) just hang in there!


----------

